# london, Ontario



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,

I am very new here and just happened upon this site while searching the web for answers. My family and I are gearing up to move to London, Ontario within the next few months and I wondering where would be the best place to live.

I lived in London a few years ago but I was a student on a very tight budget that saw me going from "home" (in Sarnia) to school. I am not sure if that was one of the best places or if there are more central areas. My wife and I have a 4yr old girl and we will not be driving in the initial stages. So we need to think about living where school for her, etc is on or close to a regularly serviced bus route.

Any kind of info that can be offered will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

P.S.

I recognize that similar threads exist but the ones that don't seem outdated do no answer my question as directly as I would prefer. Hence my asking again. Peace!


----------



## rclark (Nov 14, 2012)

If you lived in London before, you know what to expect: mid-size Canadian city, few hours' drive from Toronto and the like, very central for travelling to the US (Michigan) as well. When it comes to bus routes and school locations, you'll just need to bear that in mind when you search for a home.


----------



## pixiepasty (Mar 7, 2012)

We lived in London for 6 months... the transit system (bus) is quite good - google "London Transit" for route maps etc. personally I think that the North of the city is more pleasant than the South; the East tends to be fairly industrial. Where to live also depends on your budget! we lived just off Oxford (Gower Street) and found it handy for just about everything. We didn't have a car either. But shopping in winter on foot or by bus can be fairly unpleasant, and London does get quite a lot of snow. So check that there's a decent supermarket fairly close, if you plan not to have a car for a while!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How is trafic in London? Depending on your job, it might be better to live in a specific area, or to avoid certain areas?


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

pixiepasty said:


> We lived in London for 6 months... the transit system (bus) is quite good - google "London Transit" for route maps etc. personally I think that the North of the city is more pleasant than the South; the East tends to be fairly industrial. Where to live also depends on your budget! we lived just off Oxford (Gower Street) and found it handy for just about everything. We didn't have a car either. But shopping in winter on foot or by bus can be fairly unpleasant, and London does get quite a lot of snow. So check that there's a decent supermarket fairly close, if you plan not to have a car for a while!


Thanks for that. I liked the north too but it seemed a bit out of touch with the rest fof the city. The larger shopping centres/malls and the bulk of the school all appear to be in the south.

hmmmmm. Decisions decisions.........


----------



## DiscoverTillsonburg (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you set on living right in London--or would you be open to some smaller communities in the London area? London has definitely developed with car ownership in mind in recent years. Lots of the new shopping areas are now big-box stores and plazas located on the periphery of the city. Unless your employment requires you to live right in the city, you might find that a smaller centre offers a lower cost of living, and is much more pedestrian friendly.


----------

